# Suche Spielelaptop unter 15"



## T101 (2. März 2011)

Hallo,  ich habe derzeit ein Asus F6S, das ich mir vor knapp 3 Jahren gekauft habe. Da ich mich an die schöne Größe gut angepasst habe würde ich gerne wieder ein Subnotebook kaufen, welches möglichst auch spieletauglich sein soll. Damit meine ich zwar nicht dass alle Spiele auf höchster Deteailstufe spielbar sein sollen, sondern das diese flüssig laufen und ich wieder für die nächsten 3 Jahre Ruhe habe und mir nicht schon wieder einen neuen Laptop zulegen muss.  Hier noch mal die Daten  meines derzeitigen Laptops:   


Core 2 Duo T8300 2x 2.40GHz
RAM 3072MB (1x 1024MB und 1x 2048MB)
250GB DVD+/-RW DL NVIDIA
GeForce 9300M GS
USB 2.0/Modem/Gb LAN/WLAN 802.11abgn/Bluetooth
HDMI
FingerPrint Reader Webcam (1.3 Megapixel)
13.3" WXGA glare TFT (1280x800)
Li-Ionen-Akku
2.00kg

 Also wichtig wäre zum einen eine kleine Displaygröße, dann eine gute Grafikkarte und einen schnellen Prozessor am besten Mehrkernprozessor. Mir ist bewusst das dafür nicht unbedingt viele Modelle existieren und das diese auch teurer sind, aber vielleicht hat ja einer von euch einen Tipp. Der F6S Laptop habe ich damals für 1000€ bekommen, also dafür war es aus meiner Sicht ein guter Preis-Leistungs-Kauf.


----------



## Headshot-97 (3. März 2011)

Man könnte ein Subnotebook nehmen da wäre das Alienware MX11 (11")


----------



## T101 (6. März 2011)

Headshot-97 schrieb:


> Man könnte ein Subnotebook nehmen da wäre das Alienware MX11 (11")


 
Danke für den Tipp. Ich habe mal einen Test zu dem Laptop gefunden:
Test Alienware M11x R2 Subnotebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist die folgende, reicht denn der Prozessor zum Zocken aus?
Wenn man die Variante: Core i7-640UM mit 1.20 GHz und 4 MByte L3-Cache, nehmen würde?
Derzeit habe ich ja einen Dualcore 2,4 GHz oder hinkt hier der Vergleich?

Die Grafikkarte zählt ja auch zur Mittelklasse: NVIDIA GeForce GT 335M
Zwar wird im Test auch darauf eingegangen:

"Nach unseren ausführlichen Spieletests lassen sich mehrere Schlussfolgerungen ziehen. Erstens kann der CPU-Einfluss in niedrigen oder mittleren Details zwar durchaus beachtlich sein, in hohen Details ist es hingegen meist nur noch bedingt von Belang, ob beim Einsatz einer Mittelklassegrafikkarte wie der GeForce GT 335M nun ein energiesparender Einstiegsprozessor (z.B. Core i5-520UM) oder ein hochgetakteter Highend-Bolide (z.B. Core i7-620M) im Notebook verbaut ist. "

Aber wäre es nicht besser sich ein Modell zu suchen, welches derzeitige Spiele flüssig mit maximalen bzw. sehr hohen Details darstellen kann, sofern es solche Laptops unter 15" gibt.

Wie sieht es beim Übertakten aus? Es müsste ja die Kühlung verbessert werden, aber geht das überhaupt beim Laptop.


----------



## Headshot-97 (6. März 2011)

Naja unter 15" gibt es nicht viel im gamer Segment das Zussammenspiel der Komponenten beim MX11 ist nicht gerade gut ;
Der Prozessor ist ja nicht schlecht jedoch limitiert die GT335M ziemlich
P.S: Welche Spiele zockst du denn, das MX11 Dislay ist kein Full HD Display.
Greetz

Edit:// Übertakten geht natürlich wenn du nichts gegen Garantieverlust und erhöhte lautstärke hast , ich persönlich würde nicht so viel geld ausgeben wenn ich überhalten muss das ich flüssig zocken kann.


----------



## Superwip (6. März 2011)

> Der Prozessor ist ja nicht schlecht jedoch limitiert die GT335M ziemlich



Dann muss man eben die Grafikeinstellungen reduzieren, auf dem kleinen Display fällt das sowieso nicht auf

Zumindestens @min laufen wirklich alle Spiele auf dem M11X problemlos... und eine wesentlich stärkere GraKa gibt es in einem Notebook unter 14 Zoll aktuell überhaupt nicht

Eine Frage ist aber auch, ob man nicht noch etwas warten sollte; in naher Zukunft könnten einige interressante Modelle (einschließlich einer neuen Revision des M11X) mit Sandy Bridge oder Liano erscheinen...


----------



## Headshot-97 (6. März 2011)

klar,
aber ich meine Crysis , Metro 2033 u.ä. ist dann halt nicht drinn 
Wollte es mir auch mal kaufen, aber für >1000 piepen für ne gute Konfiguration?????
jedes 15" Notebook ist Preiswerter abgesehen von Alienware , da ist alles Schweineteuer (für mich nicht nachvollziehbar)
greetz


----------



## Superwip (6. März 2011)

> aber ich meine Crysis , Metro 2033 u.ä. ist dann halt nicht drinn



Doch, das M11X packt auch Crysis (2) und Metro 2033; sicher nicht @ max, aber es läuft; Crysis läuft angeblich sogar @ mittel auf der nativen Bildschirmauflösung flüssig


----------



## BlackSHeeP (7. März 2011)

Das könntest dir mal anschauen ASUS N43JQ-VX020V | Geizhals.at Deutschland
falls es dir mit 14 Zoll nicht schon zu groß ist.


----------



## Headshot-97 (7. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, das M11X packt auch Crysis (2) und Metro 2033; sicher nicht @ max, aber es läuft; Crysis läuft angeblich sogar @ mittel auf der nativen Bildschirmauflösung flüssig



Stimmt mit keiner FullHD schon aber ob es auf mittelruckelfrei geht ist fraglich .
Aber ich kaufe mir doch kein Notebook für ~1000€ um alle Spiel auf min zu zocken.
In einem Jahr gehen dann hir und da Spiele nicht mehr

BTT:
Was für Spiel zockst du denn?
Ich würde mir lieber ein 15" kaufen besseres PLV.


----------



## Superwip (7. März 2011)

> Das könntest dir mal anschauen ASUS N43JQ-VX020V | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> falls es dir mit 14 Zoll nicht schon zu groß ist.


 
In dem Fall würde ich unbedingt auf die Sandy Bridge Revision warten, die bald erscheinen sollte; ein Problem ist bei dem Gerät die durch den starken CPU und die starke dezitierte GraKa relativ geringe (wenn auch angesichts dessen hohe) Akkulaufzeit; mit Sandy Bridge sollte sich das auch bessern



> Stimmt mit keiner FullHD schon aber ob es auf mittelruckelfrei geht ist fraglich .


 
Was auf Mittel "akzeptabel" läuft wird wohl spätestens @min zufriedenstellend laufen...



> In einem Jahr gehen dann hir und da Spiele nicht mehr


 
Crossplattformspiele werden wohl auch noch in einigen Jahren darauf laufen; die GT 335M ist um einiges stärker als die GPUs von XBox 360 und PS3...



> Ich würde mir lieber ein 15" kaufen besseres PLV.


 
Wer ein gutes P/L Verhältniss will soll einen Desktop kaufen; ein Notebook soll mobil sein


Interressant sein könnten für dich eventuell auch die neuen 13,3 Zoll Modelle der Sony VAIO S-Serie, etwa dieses hier:

Sony Vaio VPC-SB1A9E/B | Geizhals.at Deutschland

In dem nagelneuen Notebook kommt ein i7-2620M mit 8GiB RAM, einer 128GB SSD, Blu-Ray Laufwerk und einer HD 6630M zum Einsatz; letztere ist etwas stärker als die 335GT des M11x, Benchmarks habe ich aber noch nicht gefunden da die Karte so neu ist

Ein Vorteil ist auch das matte Display

Ein gravierender Nachteil ist aber der geschmalzene Preis neben der relativ geringen Bildschirmauflösung (1366x768); es gibt zwar nur wenige Modelle in der Größe mit einer höheren Auflösung aber bei dem Preis könnte das schon drinnen sein... manch einer wird zwar jetzt behaupten, eine höhere Auflösung wäre bei der Größe sowieso sinnlos aber das stimmt, wie ich als Besitzer eines 13,3 Zoll Notebooks mit der Auflöung sagen kann definitiv nicht...

Auf der Sony Homepage kann man den VAIO VPC-S aber auch konfigurieren und so den Preis relativ zu dieser Maximalkonfiguration gegebenenfalls drastisch reduzieren
https://shop.sony.de/shop/ipc/displayLayout/(cScrollCharGroupName=%24BASE_GROUP&citemarea=4D5D43C7FF0B006EE10080002BC29BE1&cInstId=1&layout=25_173_74_75_77_78_79_80_82_91_92_141&cCharName=C1000000009_SA1&next=config&carea=%24ROOT&order=&citem=4D5D43C7FF0B006EE10080002BC29BE14D3D9E0C7E0B01F6E10080002BC29B71&cCharGroupName=%24BASE_GROUP&isHideActive/.do


----------



## T101 (7. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> In dem Fall würde ich unbedingt auf die Sandy  Bridge Revision warten, die bald erscheinen sollte; ein Problem ist bei  dem Gerät die durch den starken CPU und die starke dezitierte GraKa  relativ geringe (wenn auch angesichts dessen hohe) Akkulaufzeit; mit  Sandy Bridge sollte sich das auch bessern


Wie schnell verbauen die Hersteller bzw. bieten diese dann die neue CPU dann in ihre Konfiguratoren denn ein?



Headshot-97 schrieb:


> Stimmt mit keiner FullHD schon aber ob es auf mittelruckelfrei geht ist fraglich .
> Aber ich kaufe mir doch kein Notebook für ~1000€ um alle Spiel auf min zu zocken.
> In einem Jahr gehen dann hir und da Spiele nicht mehr
> 
> ...



Mir geht es auch so, dass ich bspw. für ~1000€ einen guten Preis-Leistungs-Laptop mir besorgen will, der die kommende Generation der Spiele zumindest auf min. Grafikqualität darstellt.
Mein derzeitiger schaffte Metro 2033 nicht, bzw. ich hab es mit aktuellen Patches noch nicht versucht.

Zu der Zollgröße, habe mich an meinen kleinen schon gut gewöhnt, passt auch super in meinen Rucksack + Schutz und ich brauche nicht unnötig eine Laptoptasche, die auch auffällt 

Egoshooter gehören auch dazu, aber auch Rollenspiele und Strategiespiele. Die höchsten Anforderungen haben ja die Shooter und Rollenspiele mit großen Welten.



BlackSHeeP schrieb:


> Das könntest dir mal anschauen ASUS N43JQ-VX020V | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> falls es dir mit 14 Zoll nicht schon zu groß ist.


Es scheint noch keine Tests zu geben, hier aber mal einer Usermeinung:
Asus N43JQ-VX020V - User-Test - ASUS N43JQ-VX020V
Das mit der Maus ist etwas blöd, aber wenn das eine großer Nachteil ist. (Da ich auch an meinen rechts die Maus per USB angeschlossen habe)



Superwip schrieb:


> Interressant sein könnten für dich eventuell auch die neuen 13,3 Zoll Modelle der Sony VAIO S-Serie, etwa dieses hier:
> 
> Sony Vaio VPC-SB1A9E/B | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Im direkten Vergleich wie würdet ihr das PLV der beiden einschätzen? Derzeit würde ich zumindest von den Konfigurationen zum VAIO tendieren...

PS: Etwas warten kann ich schon, aber ich wollte schon mal so schauen was es derzeit gibt und wenn ich schon mal was finde kann ich ja den Preis schon etwas beobachten.

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Headshot-97 (7. März 2011)

Das mit Sandy Btudge ist so ne Sache da bei Notebooks meisten die Graka zum limitieren neigt und die Sandys sind zurzeit überteuert.
Kurz gesagt :
Ich würde lieber auf eine Gute Gtafikkarte achten statt auf Sandy Bridge
Greetz


----------



## T101 (7. März 2011)

Mein Vater meinte, dass es sich schon lohnen sollte mit dem "Sprung" bei der CPU, auch in Sachen Mhz

Beim Konfigurator für Sonys VAIO ist ja die Grafikkarte möglich:
AMD Radeon HD 6630M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Gibt es denn schon Laptops in meiner Größenvorstellung in der Grafikkarten "Leistungsklasse 1"? (siehe Link)

Dann noch mal eine Frage, was haltet ihr von einer SSD Festplatte, sind ja (noch) recht teuer in der Anschaffung, zumindest bei Konfiguratur bei Sony.

Mhm... wenn ich doch einen 15" nehme hätte ich wahrscheinlich mehr Auswahl.
Was haltet ihr von den Shop, bei denen man recht gute aber auch teure Komponenten mit auswählen kann:
http://www.one.de/
(Bsp. auf Basis des One Gaming Notebook D8750[20573])
Aber würde, wenn es auch gute Preis-Leistungs-Laptops mit guter Grafikkarte gibt diese bevorzugen. Kennt ihr noch gute Laptopkonfigurationsseiten?


----------



## Headshot-97 (7. März 2011)

Weißt du wenn du sagst ich will nen Sandy Bridge Prozessor dann will ich dir nicht im weg stehen nur ich sage dir dass sich eine leistungsstärkere Grafikkarte mehr lohnt da selbst ein C2D + neue Grafikkarte (Gtx 570/580) zu 99% alle Spiele Flüssig darstellt -> das Geld in eine Grfikkarte stecken.

Zu One : Ich halte nicht sehr viel von One.
( ein Freund von mir hatte nur Probleme , danach versuchte er sein Glück bei DevilTech und er war sehr sehr zufrieden)
DevilTech ist ein echt guter Shop.
http://Deviltech.de

Edit:// Es kommt nicht auf die MHz Zahl an sondern auf das Leistung pro MHz an .
Denn ein AMD Phenom II 965 hat 3,4Ghz und ist rund 10% langsamer als ein i7 860 mit 2,8GHz.


----------



## Superwip (7. März 2011)

> Das mit Sandy Btudge ist so ne Sache da bei Notebooks meisten die Graka zum limitieren neigt und die Sandys sind zurzeit überteuert.


 
Überteuert sind die Sandys nicht unbedingt; wenn man (als Großabnehmer) 1000 Stück (oder mehr) bei Intel kauft kosten sie nur so viel wie äquivalente (und langsamere) Arrandales...

Und wenn du dir das Sony Modell mal im Konfigurator ansiehst wirst auch du feststellen, dass es nicht großartig überteuert ist (wobei Sony ja nicht unbedingt eine Billigmarke ist)

Es stimmt auch nicht (!), dass bei Notebooks meist die GraKa limitiert; das ist meist höchstens der Fall, wenn eine Onboard GPU zum Einsatz kommt.

Das liegt daran, dass man die Grafiklast durch reduzieren der Einstellungen sehr viel stärker reduzieren kann als CPU und auch RAM Auslastung; bereits eine schwache dezitierte Notebook GraKa wie etwa eine nVidia GT 325M, GT 415M oder ATI Radeon HD 6470M oder Mobility HD 5470 reichen für wirklich praktisch alles aus -@min, spätestens auf 800x600- aber: zum Zocken zwischendurch auf 13 Zoll reicht das aus

CPU Hungrige Spiele wie GTA:IV, BF:BC2, ANNO 1404 können dagegen auf einem Laptop mit Core2 Duo oder einem Arrandale i3 schon zum Grenzfall werden

Ich rede aus Erfahrung; ich habe auf meinem Subnotebook mit Core2 Duo P8800 (2,666 GHz, 3MiB L2) und Mobility HD 4570 (!) noch alles akzeptabel zum Laufen gebracht was ich wollte; grenzwertig laufen nur GTA IV und Battlefield, soweit ich das eroieren konnte aber CPU limitiert...

Crysis und Farcry 2 laufen etwa problemlos, letzteres sogar auf "Hoch" bei der nativen Bildschirmauflösung

Auch bei zukünftigen Spielen entwickelt sich die CPU Last @min erfahrungsgemäß schneller als die GPU Last @min; das liegt vermutlich daran, dass die Konsolen relativ schnelle GPUs haben (zumindestens im Vergleich zu ihrer restlichen Hardware) welche zudem noch stark Multithread optimiert sind was sich auf Crossplattformspiele auswirkt, vor allem, wenn diese schlecht portiert werden

Ein weiterer Vorteil der Sandy Bridge CPUs (vor allem der Quadcores aber auch der Dualcores) ist, dass sie im Leerlauf wesentlich energiesparender sind was sich positiv auf die Akkulaufzeit auswirken kann


----------



## T101 (8. März 2011)

Habt ihr bzw. jemand anderes noch Vorschläge für Laptops unter 15" bzw. einen sehr guten Preis-Leistungs Laptop mit 15"?


----------



## Speedguru (8. März 2011)

Hallo!!

Ich suche selber nen Lappi, jedoch 15"...
Falls du unbedingt unter 15" und Sandy Bidge haben willst bleibt dir atm nur die neue Sony Reihe, die schon erwähnt wurde. Jedoch läuft dei Sandy Bridge Geschichte erst an, also kann da noch viel kommen! 
Falls du dich allerdings mit einem 15" abfinden kannst, gäbe es da noch die neuen Dell XPS 15 mit Sandy Bridge! Einer von denen mit i7 2630, GT540, 500GB Platte, 4GB RAM, 9 zellen akku bekommst du mit Gutschein für 719€+29€ Versand. Mäglich sind dabei auch noch Konfigurationen z.B.: i7 2620 2,7Gh-3,40Ghz (extrem schneller Dualcore), FHD Display, Blu-Ray, beleuchtete Tasta für ~1000€. Bin auch am überlegen... 
Hier mal paar Links:
Dell XPS 15
Test (auf Englisch)
Gutschein

Wenn du aber nicht unbedingt auf Sandy Bridge setzten willst, habe ich auch noch ein extrem interresantes Modell, es handelt sich um einen Sony Vaio im 15" Format mit sehr guten FHD Diplay, Blu Ray, i5, HD 5650, 4GB, 500Gb Platte. Die Tastatur ist auch übel gut (habe im Laden angetestet). Das Display soll, wie gesagt einfach super sein, genauso wie das von Dell, jeodch will Dell dafür 200€ was ich zu viel finde, für ~100€ würde ich es ja nehmen aber 200 sind schon happig. Den Sony gibt es für 835€ hier.
Einen Test findet du hier: Test Sony Vaio VPC-EB4X1E/BQ (FHD) Notebook

Falls du auf Mobilität sch**ßt und sehr viel Leistung für wenig Geld haben willst, dann könnte dir der MSI gefallen mit i5, einer HD5870, 4Gb RAM, USB 3.0, und FHD Display für 899€.
MSI! und hier noch nen Test: Test, jedoch mit i7, mit i5 soll er knapp ~3h halten 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen!! 

Grüße 

Speed


----------



## Superwip (8. März 2011)

Ich würde sagen: nimm den Sony... oder warte noch ~einen Monat


----------



## Speedguru (9. März 2011)

Meinst du mich? Oder den TE?
Ach und ich habe mal bei Dell nachgefragt, die Lieferzeit beträgt 3-5 Wochen...

MFG

Speed


----------



## T101 (9. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen: nimm den Sony... oder warte noch ~einen Monat


 Du meinst, dass ich auf die neue Generation der CPU warten sollte? Oder sollen demnächst spieletaugliche Laptops noch herauskommen?

Mal eine andere Frage, bei den Konfiguratoren kann man ja selber noch einstellen, welche CPU, Grafikkarte etc. man auswählen möchte. Lohnt sich es generell bspw. die schnellste CPU zu nehmen (bspw. für einen Aufpreis von 200€), ähnlich bei den anderen Komponenten?

@Speedguru
Danke für den Tipp mit den Dell-Laptops, schade das die keine Subnotebooks konfigurierbar anbieten. Scheint ja noch keine große Nachfrage danach zu geben...

Danke


----------



## Superwip (9. März 2011)

> Du meinst, dass ich auf die neue Generation der CPU warten sollte?



Ja; die Sony VAIO VPC-S-Serie hat ja schon die neue CPU Generation



> welche CPU, Grafikkarte etc. man auswählen möchte. Lohnt sich es generell bspw. die schnellste CPU zu nehmen (bspw. für einen Aufpreis von 200€), ähnlich bei den anderen Komponenten?



Kommt darauf an, was du ganau damit machen willst; zum Spielen würde ich auf jeden Fall die schnellere GraKa empfehlen; beim CPU würde ich zumindestens den i5-2410M nehmen

beim RAM würde ich auf jeden Fall 4GiB nehmen; selbst wenn du 8GiB willst ist es billiger die 4GiB wegzuwerfen und 8GiB RAM einzeln zu kaufen; 8GiB Kits gibts ab 70€...

Auch wenn du eine SSD willst kommst du sehr viel billiger weg, wenn du die SSD einzeln kaufst und nachrüstest


----------



## Speedguru (9. März 2011)

Es gibt dpch 13" oder 14" Lappi´s zum konfigurieren oder? Nur halt net mit den neuen Intel


----------



## Headshot-97 (9. März 2011)

Speedguru schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt dpch 13" oder 14" Lappi´s zum konfigurieren oder? Nur halt net mit den neuen Intel



Nein das MX11 von Alienware mit 11" kann man auch konfigurieren (aber total überteuert )
Greetz


----------



## T101 (11. März 2011)

Ich glaube für einen gutes PLV sollte ich doch auf einen 15" umschwenken...

Was haltet ihr von diesen  beiden 15" von Asus? Insbesondere im Bezug auf die Grafikkarte und PLV?

ASUS GAMER BOOK N53JQ+QUAD CORE i7-740QM+NVIDIA GT 425

In einem Bericht habe ich auch was zu einer CPU-Drosselung gelesen:
Asus N53JQ - Pre-Sample im Test Multimedia mit Makel ? auf notebookjournal.de

und dem Modell:
Notebooks > ASUS > Gaming > ASUS X5MSV-SX192V *WIRELESS DISPLAY* bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Superwip (11. März 2011)

> Ich glaube für einen gutes PLV sollte ich doch auf einen 15" umschwenken...



Wenn du ein gutes PVL willst solltest du am besten gleich einen Desktop nehmen; zumindestens wenn der Laptop nur eine Ergänzung zu einem Desktop PC sein sollte wäre mir Mobilität wichtiger als Leistung...


----------



## Speedguru (11. März 2011)

Ich hatte das Modell, nur ohne Blu-Ray, jedoch habe ich es zurückgeschickt wegen der Sandy Bridge Problematik...
Hier findest du meine Eindrücke.

Grüße 

Speed


----------



## Headshot-97 (11. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du ein gutes PVL willst solltest du am besten gleich einen Desktop nehmen; zumindestens wenn der Laptop nur eine Ergänzung zu einem Desktop PC sein sollte wäre mir Mobilität wichtiger als Leistung...



Wenn er einen Desktop haben will hätte er diesen Thread nicht aufgemacht odA ?


----------



## T101 (11. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn du ein gutes PVL willst solltest du am besten gleich einen Desktop nehmen; zumindestens wenn der Laptop nur eine Ergänzung zu einem Desktop PC sein sollte wäre mir Mobilität wichtiger als Leistung...



Ja, ist mir eigentlich auch bewusst. Theoretisch kann man ja einen Mobilen Rechner (z.B. Netbook) sich zulegen und für den Rest, wie fürs Zocken, ist der schnell aufrüstbare PC-Desktop da. Leider gabs zu Beginn meines Studiums diese schönen kompakten Rechner noch nicht oder nur mit bescheidener Ausstattung. Da ich noch nicht genau weiß wohin es mich mal verschlagen wird, ist mir Mobilität derzeit wichtiger. Später kann man dann immer noch zurück zu dieser Teilung kommen.
Aber ich habe mich auch schon ans zocken und die Mobilität meines Laptops gewöhnt, deshalb bin ich, sofern das PLV einigermaßen stimmt, auch bei einem "Aufpreis" für einen Laptop bereit etwas mehr zu bezahlen.




Speedguru schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Modell, nur ohne Blu-Ray, jedoch habe ich es zurückgeschickt wegen der Sandy Bridge Problematik...
> Hier findest du meine Eindrücke.
> 
> Grüße
> ...



 Vielen Dank für den Tipp, auch der Test auf notebookcheck ließt sich sehr gut. Nur die Sache mit Sandy Bridge.
Interessant waren auch deine ersten Eindrücke.
Wie lange hielt denn der Akku bei dir? Also wenn du unterwegs warst und hast nicht dabei gezockt?

Gibt es schon neuere Infos, ab wann das Modell wieder angeboten wird? Oder ist April der letzte bekannte Stand?
Gab bzw. soll es noch Anpassungen des Modells geben? Was war noch optional?


----------



## Speedguru (11. März 2011)

hey,

die Akkulaufzeit betrag über 3h mit WLAN im Internet surfen, aber ganz genau weiß ich das auch nicht mehr, es gab nur zwei Sachen, die mir nicht gefallen haben:
1. Das Display: Ich weiß ja nicht, aber der Kontrast war miest, schwarz war einfach nur iwie komisch, auch die Farben waren wirklich nicht schön, grün z.B.: war einfach nicht grün sondern grau grün mit nem hellen schimmer xD
2. Festplatte: Ich weiß nicht, vielleicht bin ich einfach nur etwas verwöhnt durch meine SSD im PC, aber die Platte war einfach richtig langsam, ich denke es liegt an den 5400 u/min.. 

Das Modell ist in 2 Ausführungen lieferbar:
Erstes Modell (4GB RAM, kein Blu-Ray) 
Zweites Modell (6GB RAM + Blu-ray)

Geplant sind auch noch Modelle mit FHD Display, Blu-Ray Brenner, TV Tuner, 8Gb RAm usw. 17 zoll Modelle sollten auch schon verfügbar sein, jedoch kommt dies ja eher nicht infrage, denke ich mal..
Die anderen Modelle werden dementsprechend mehr kosten. Jedoch habe ich auf der amerikanischen Asus Homepage noch Modelle mit i5 oder i3 erspäht, wann diese Modelle nach Europa kommen ist mir unklar.

Grüße

Speed


----------



## Superwip (12. März 2011)

> Ja, ist mir eigentlich auch bewusst. Theoretisch kann man ja einen Mobilen Rechner (z.B. Netbook) sich zulegen und für den Rest, wie fürs Zocken, ist der schnell aufrüstbare PC-Desktop da. Leider gabs zu Beginn meines Studiums diese schönen kompakten Rechner noch nicht oder nur mit bescheidener Ausstattung. Da ich noch nicht genau weiß wohin es mich mal verschlagen wird, ist mir Mobilität derzeit wichtiger. Später kann man dann immer noch zurück zu dieser Teilung kommen.
> Aber ich habe mich auch schon ans zocken und die Mobilität meines Laptops gewöhnt, deshalb bin ich, sofern das PLV einigermaßen stimmt, auch bei einem "Aufpreis" für einen Laptop bereit etwas mehr zu bezahlen.


 
Also hast du keinen Desktop PC?

Okay, dann würde ich auch einen 15 Zöller nehmen- oder eben die Kombination Desktop- Subnote/Netbook; bei deinem Budged wäre die Trennung durchaus denkbar und eventuell auch effizienter... zumindestens wenn du keinen Bildschirm brauchts


----------



## T101 (12. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Also hast du keinen Sesktop PC?
> 
> Okay, dann würde ich auch einen 15 Zöller nehmen- oder eben die Kombination Desktop- Subnote/Netbook; bei deinem Budged wäre die Trennung durchaus denkbar und eventuell auch effizienter... zumindestens wenn du keinen Bildschirm brauchts



Ich habe noch einen, aber der ist zu alt, um wirklich was anspruchsvolles daran zu machen. Im Grunde ist er nur Ersatz, wenn der Laptop mal ausfallen sollte, fürs Hausarbeiten schreiben oder mal Mails zu checken. Ansonsten benutze ich den Monitor zusätzlich zu meinen Laptopdisplay, sodass ich zwei Arbeitsbildschirme dann habe.
Die Trennung ist effizienter, aber ich werde, denke ich, in nächster Zeit erst mal nicht auf ein Netbook angewiesen sein, da ich mich in der Endphase meines Studiums befinde.



Speedguru schrieb:


> hey,
> Geplant sind auch noch Modelle mit FHD Display, Blu-Ray Brenner, TV Tuner, 8Gb RAm usw. 17 zoll Modelle sollten auch schon verfügbar sein, jedoch kommt dies ja eher nicht infrage, denke ich mal..
> Die anderen Modelle werden dementsprechend mehr kosten. Jedoch habe ich auf der amerikanischen Asus Homepage noch Modelle mit i5 oder i3 erspäht, wann diese Modelle nach Europa kommen ist mir unklar.
> Grüße
> ...


Ist bekannt, dass die Schwächen des Displays mit den neueren Modellen ausgebessert werden? Dann könnte man ja noch warten und auch etwas mehr Geld investieren.
Heißt die Modellreihe dann immer noch Asus N53 Serie? Oder bauen die dann schon auf neuen Komponenten auf, sodass es eine neue Reihe ist?
Wann holst du dir einen neuen? Und wenn auf welchen?


----------



## Speedguru (12. März 2011)

Ich suche schon die ganze Zeit, sobald ich etwas finde, werde ich kaufen...^^ 
Naja ich denke, dass durch das FHD Display die Display Qualität dutlich zunimmt, aber der Preis wird natürlich die 1000€ überschreiten denke ich... Im Moment tendiere ich zu dem Dell XPS, jedoch ist die Lieferzeit extrem hoch! Da bekomme ich für 900€ ein Lappi mit dem besten Display auf dem Markt, aber naja, halt die Lieferzeiten....^^

MFG

Speed


----------



## T101 (12. März 2011)

Wenn ich mir den XPS holen würde am ehesten die Konfiguration, aber das Design gefällt mir nicht so:
(auf Grundlage des:XPS 15 (N00X5M05))

FARBAUSWAHL	Metalloid Aluminum Abdeckung	ändern
PROZESSOR	Intel® Core™ i7-2720QM Prozessor der zweiten Generation, 2,20 GHz, mit Turbo Boost 2.0 bis zu 3,30 GHz	ändern
BETRIEBSSYSTEM	Original Windows® 7 Home Premium, 64bit, Deutsch	ändern
SYSTEM WIEDERHERSTELLUNG	Betriebssystemmedien MUI Windows® 7 Home Premium (64 BIT) Ressourcen-DVD	ändern
OFFICE SOFTWARE	Microsoft® Office Starter 2010 Deutsch	ändern
SERVICE UND SUPPORT	1 Jahr begrenzter Service - Abhol- und Reparaturservice	ändern
UNFALLSCHUTZ	Kein Support bei Unfallschäden	ändern
DATASAFE ONLINE BACKUP	DataSafe Online Backup 2GB – Lizenz für 1 Jahr	ändern
SICHERHEITSLÖSUNG	McAfee® SecurityCentre - Schutz für 15 Monate	ändern
LCD	40 cm (15.6") FHD B+RGLED True-Life (1920x1080) 1080p mit 2.0 Mega Pixel integriertes Webcam	ändern
ARBEITSSPEICHER	4.096 MB Dual-Channel DDR3 mit 1.333 MHz [2 x 2.048]	ändern
OPTISCHE LAUFWERKE	8x DVD+/-RW Optical Drive	ändern
FESTPLATTE	640-GB-Serial ATA-Festplatte (7.200 1/min)	ändern
GRAFIKKARTE	2GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 540M Grafikkarte	ändern
WIRELESS-NETZWERKANBINDUNG	Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6230 (2x2 b/g/n+ Bluetooth Combo-Karte)	ändern
HAUPTAKKU	Lithium-Ionen-Hauptakku mit 6 Zellen und 56 Wh	ändern
TV-TUNER	Internal DVB-T TvTuner	ändern
TASTATUR	Backlit Tastatur - Deutsch (Qwertz)	ändern
Zubehör
Im Lieferumfang Ihres Systems enthalten
Order Information	XPS L502x Order - Germany	
Lieferdokumente	German Documentation	
DataSafe	Datasafe Local 2.3 Basic	
Dell System Media Kit	XPS L502x Resource DVD (Diagnostic & Drivers)	
Power Supply	130 Watt Netzteil	
Standard-Support	1 year Collect & Return Hardware Support included with your PC	
Taschen	Keine Tragetasche	
Kabel	European 250V Power Cord	
Bundle	N02X5M05

Preis ab		1.329,00 €​
Macht den der Unterschied zum Asus eurer Meinung nach viel aus? (im Vgl. zum ASUS GAMER BOOK N53JQ)
Bezüglich dem doppelten Grafikkartenspeicher...
Was sagen mir die ganzen Abkürzungen beim Display, außer Full HD?

Aus einen anderen Forum mal ein paar Stimmen zum XPS:
Erfahrungsbericht Dell XPS 15 - Seite 23 - ForumBase


----------



## Speedguru (13. März 2011)

Hey,

davon kannste ja noch 10% abziehen! Der Bildschirm soll einer der besten Laptop Bildschirme sein, die es atm gibt. (Also Kontrast, Farbraum etc.)
Aber warum nimmst du nicht die Konfiguration für 799€ und werkelst da rum, is billliger und du hast nen 9Zellen (!) Akku, das Bock müsste so ewig halten! Ok er schaut unten raus, aber ich dneke kaum, dass das so sehr störend ist, danke für den Link, ich shcaus mir an 

MFG

Speed

EDIT: So habe ihn bestellt!! http://configure2.euro.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=de&cs=dedhs1&l=de&kc=&oc=n00x5m59 (mit Versand 874,10€)
genau so wie da, nur habe ich die beleuchtete Tasta dazubestellt

EDIT2: Hätte ich fast vergessen: VIELEN DANK FÜR DEN LINK!!!!  Den da hat einer dieso super vorkunfigurierte Zusammenstellung gepostet


----------



## T101 (13. März 2011)

Speedguru schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> davon kannste ja noch 10% abziehen! Der Bildschirm soll einer der besten Laptop Bildschirme sein, die es atm gibt. (Also Kontrast, Farbraum etc.)
> Aber warum nimmst du nicht die Konfiguration für 799€ und werkelst da rum, is billliger und du hast nen 9Zellen (!) Akku, das Bock müsste so ewig halten! Ok er schaut unten raus, aber ich dneke kaum, dass das so sehr störend ist, danke für den Link, ich shcaus mir an
> ...


 
Das mit den Gutschein habe ich aber noch nicht so ganz verstanden mir kam die Internetseite irgendwie komisch vor.

Kannst du deine Konfiguration, die du meinst, noch mal hier posten?

Nett wäre auch ein erster Erfahrungsbericht, wenn du ihn bekommen hast


----------



## Speedguru (13. März 2011)

Na klar kann ich die posten!!

Beschreibung
Intel® Core™ i5-2410M Prozessor der zweiten Generation, 2,30 GHz, mit Turbo Boost 2.0 bis zu 2,90 GHz
4.096 MB Dual-Channel DDR3 mit 1.333 MHz [2 x 2.048]
Backlit Tastatur - Deutsch (Qwertz)
2GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 540M Grafikkarte
500-GB-Serial ATA-Festplatte (7.200 1/min)
Original Windows® 7 Home Premium, 64bit, Deutsch
8x DVD+/-RW & Blu-ray Disc™ Combo Laufwerk (lesen von Blu-ray Disc™ & schreiben von CD/DVD)
Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 1030 (1x2 b/g/n+ Bluetooth Combo Card)
European 250V Power Cord
German Documentation
N02X5M59
1 year Collect & Return Hardware Support included with your PC
1 Jahr begrenzter Service - Abhol- und Reparaturservice
XPS L502x Order - Germany
Lithium-Ionen-Hauptakku mit 9 Zellen und 90 Wh
Keine Tragetasche
XPS L502x Resource DVD (Diagnostic & Drivers)
Metalloid Aluminum Abdeckung
Kein Support bei Unfallschäden
DataSafe Online Backup 2GB – Lizenz für 1 Jahr
Internal DVB-T TvTuner
40 cm (15.6") FHD B+RGLED True-Life (1920x1080) 1080p mit 2.0 Mega Pixel integriertes Webcam
Datasafe Local 2.3 Basic
Microsoft® Office Starter 2010 Deutsch
McAfee® SecurityCentre - Schutz für 15 Monate
130 Watt Netzteil
Windows® Betriebssystem Wiederherstellungsmedien nicht enthalten

Du musst einfach den Gutschein eingeben, wenn du was im Warenkorb hast, also in meinem Fall 10%, so kostet mich das gute Stück hier inklusive Versand 874,10€!!
Ich freue mich schon rießig und natürlich kann ich dann einen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben!! 

PS.: Deshalb habe ich diesen Prozzi gekauft: http://www.notebookcheck.com/Intel-Sandy-Bridge-Prozessoren-im-Gaming-Test.49228.0.html


----------



## T101 (14. Mai 2011)

Gibte es inzwischen neueres in dem Bereich der Subnotebooks, also Laptops unter 15" die meine Ansprüche entsprechen?


----------



## Superwip (14. Mai 2011)

Das Alienware M11X R3 mit Sandy Bridge CPUs, GTX 540M, USB 3.0 und deutlich längerer Akkulaufzeit ist mittlerweile draußen, eine Nummer Größer gibt es dann noch das Alienware M14X, dass aber kein Subnotebook im eigentlichen Sinne mehr ist


----------



## gangster (27. Mai 2011)

hallo, spiele auhc mit dem gedanken, mir einen m11x r3 zu holen, was würdet ihr mir raten ?
ich besitze bereits einen guten desktop pc zum spielen, würde mir gerne ein subnotebook/netbook zulegen, vor allem aufgrund der mobilität.
schwanke zur zeit zwischen dem m11x r3 und dem m14x.


----------



## Superwip (27. Mai 2011)

Eines sollte klar sein: in der Größe gibt es nichts besseres als das M11x R3

Die ideale Größe ist natürlich Geschmackssache, da kann ich dir nicht helfen; ich persönlich würde eher zum M11x greifen


----------

